# PN World Cup Enfield CT. OCT 27th-29th



## miniguy62 (Feb 21, 2004)

*You can't know what you have not tried!!!!! 

They are cheap
They are fast
They are NOT xmods !!!*

*R/C Madness Enfield CT. October 27th-29th !!!  * 

Challenging as any 10th Scale!!!
*http://minizracer.com/  * 
*

http://www.pnracing.us/entryform-final-2006.doc * ( ENTRY FORM)










*This is a Sample Mini-Z track..NOT Enfield which uses a BIGGER 40 x 24 RCP*



















*Fully hopped up Pro-Z *


----------

